# Puking?



## Umbrella (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've had my hedgehog, Mango, for about three months now. I didn't get her checked out initially, and I'm beginning to regret it: the last time I went to the vet, he said she was a little underweight, but that the 20 kibble I was feeding her every night was all right. I decided to up the number to 25, just to be safe, and add in a few mealworms every two or three nights. Recently, she hasn't been running on her wheel (according to the place that I got her from, she should be around seven months old) and has been walking funny. She has also been losing quills. I took her to the vet today and we figured out what was wrong with her legs, but the vet said that she has lost even more weight. On the way to the vet, she also began puking.

I just got her new, white bedding, and had been seeing some yellow stuff on it for a while. I thought it was pee, but the vet said it was probably bile that Mango has been throwing up due to a lack of food. I found this odd at first because, like I said, she hasn't been running at all, which I thought was making her gain weight. 

I feel pretty bad for not noticing that she was sick sooner, but I want to make it up to her now. I'm feeding her Wellness Healthy Weight cat food and the mealworms. I was worried about her getting obese, so I haven't fed her too many snacks. I'm looking for thoughts concerning how much food I should give her and when, and any other nutrition facts. I've heard that quill loss can be caused by dietary "issues" but I'm wondering if that means that quill loss comes with weight loss or if it means that there is something specific that she might not be getting enough of. I'd also like to know if anyone else has had similar issues?

Any additional information that anyone can think of would also be appreciated.

Thanks a lot,
Umbrella


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Hedgies in general should be free fed unless there is a medical reason. Food shouldn't be restricted and they should have it available at all times. What kind of bedding is she on? It's good you brought her in, if she isn't eatting and drinking on her own she will have to be fed with a syringe and given water like this too if need be. If she is throwing up dehydration can set in quickly. Hopefully there will be some more experienced people along that know a lot about the medical aspect but from what I know you have to keep a very close eye and she may need to go back because vomitting is serious and they can go down hill quick if they get dehydrated. My suggestion for food would be to make sure that she is able to eat as much as she wants, hedgies in general do not overeat. I think the food that is recommended for syringe feeding is Hills A/D if she ends up needing that.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

The yellow stuff on the bedding could pee or bile, have you witness her throwing up at home? Its very common for hedgehogs to become car sick, so if you've never seen (or heard) her throwing up at home, she might not be puking. I'm not an expert though, the Doc might be right, especially if she isn't eating.

Like Hedgieonboard said, only hedgehogs with medical problems end up with a restricted diet, free feed her all she wants. You can also up the mealworms 1 per night to help get some weight on her, though you might need to address the other issues before that. My guys get 7 a night and 20 grams of kibble (I don't count individual). What is she eating at the moment, it might be something that doesn't provide enough for her, which could be the cause of her problems.

One of the experts will be around at some point, as I'm not one of them.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Umbrella said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've had my hedgehog, Mango, for about three months now. I didn't get her checked out initially, and I'm beginning to regret it: the last time I went to the vet, he said she was a little underweight, but that the 20 kibble I was feeding her every night was all right. I decided to up the number to 25, just to be safe, and add in a few mealworms every two or three nights. Recently, she hasn't been running on her wheel (according to the place that I got her from, she should be around seven months old) and has been walking funny. She has also been losing quills. I took her to the vet today and we figured out what was wrong with her legs, but the vet said that she has lost even more weight. On the way to the vet, she also began puking.
> 
> ...


Definitely sounds like an underfeeding probelm to me. Where did you initially hear that you should only feed that much food? Your vet NEVER should have said 20 kibbles a night was enough, so don't feel too bad, it just sounds like you got some bad information.

I would definitely switch to free-feeding and honestly wellness is a good food in a mix, but it's so rich that I would definitely add at least one or two other foods if I were you.

My advice would be to start syringe feeding immediately. You can use baby food, a dog/cat wet food called "Hill's A/D" which can be picked up at any dog/cat veterinary office, or even the regular dry food you feed mushed up with water until it is watery enough to syringe feed.

Syringes can be purchased at your vet, often pet stores, or local pharmacy. Warm up the food, run it through the syringe a few times (to eliminate "chunks" that can cause the syringe to jam), and then syringe feed by inserting the syringe into the side of the hedgehog's mouth (DON'T do is straight on or the hedgehog could choke). Only squirt a little bit at a time, let the hedgehog chew AND swallow and then continue. Some hedgehogs will take the syringe freely, but I have to scruff mine with one hand (gloved for grip). NEVER feed them when they are on their back, they will choke. Also if the syringe gets jammed, don't force it, just empty it on a towel otherwise it may shoot out suddenly and choke your hedgehog.

You can also try purchasing a kitten food called "Royal Canin Baby Cat", they are tiny, tasty, high fat kibbles. Try putting some in your hedgehogs bed or house as many don't like to come out when they're sick.

Also you may want to turn the heat up a few degrees or give your hedgehog extra heating as many need it while they are sick.

As for medically...I'm no expert. But you should switch to a white liner (baby receiving blankets work well) so you can properly monitor what is pee and what is bile.

If your hedgehog is in fact throwing up bile I would be concerned that a liver issue has developed from underfeeding and may your vet should run some bloodwork? I would wait for an expert to advise you on this though.

Good luck and I hope your hedgie feels better!


----------



## Riley-the-hedgehog (Mar 22, 2014)

I got my hedgehog and we were out of town in Wichita so we had to put her in a box but she like went to sleep for a little then woke up but then she was throwing up and she only ate a little, but we went to get some Breakfast but idk if she ate anything else while I was gone so plz tell me what's wrong with her


----------

